# Probleme bei RedHat Linux 7.2



## Mystix (24. Januar 2002)

Bitte um Hilfe, wenn ich Linux Boote, dann komme ich nicht in den Graphischen Login obwohl ich das so eingestellt hatte bei der installation dass er in den Graphischen Login geht.
KDE habe ich auch installiert.
Was direkt nach dem Booten kommt ist das.
Also x ist mein Computername, nur zur Info.
Dies sehe ich nach dem Booten:
x Login:
Nun gebe ich dort root ein.
nun kommt 
Passwort:
dort gebe ich das Rootpasswort ein.
jetzt kommt das:
Mein datun wann ich zuletzt eingeloggt war und:
You have Mail
[root@x root]$
So das wars mehr ist nicht zu machen ich kann da jetzt rumspielen wie ich will ich kann nur den Loginnamen wechseln und bischen rumtippen ohne dass irgendwas tolles Passiert.

Ich bitte um Hilfe, habe ich was falsch gemacht? Sagt mir bitte was ich falsch gemacht habe.
Mir schaut es nach einem Email Client aus und nicht nach einem Betriebssystem.  

Mystix


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. Januar 2002)

> You have Mail


lesen 



> bischen rumtippen ohne dass irgendwas tolles Passiert.


was meinst du damit genau? was gibst du denn ein?


----------

